# Doweling Made Easy



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It does look like they are distributed in the US. How did you get one?


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks interesting but does it handle angled joints?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Have not tried on angle joints but in their video at the web site they show that it does work with miter joints and other angles.

As far as getting one, I ordered the Joint-Genie from their web site online in England and they shipped it to me with no problems. http://www.joint-genie.com/index.html


----------



## bidle0112 (May 19, 2010)

I purchased Joint-Genie last summer and used extensively for a while.
Most of time it's working well(on flat wide surface), but if I arrange serveral dowels
in a row, a slight misalignment makes it really difficult to assemble.
And also when the surface is not wide, like end of 2×2, it's very
difficult to make it stable (need to make supporting jig for stability)
Even with jig, it's not easy to use on small, angled areas. Better have two sets,
otherwise have to spend a lot of time switch the position of bars.
I think Dowell Max is better though it costs more.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

As I said, I have not used it on angles but I really do not understand what you mean by "not a wide surface", I use it extensivly on 3/4" to 1.5" thick and have had no problems with alignment from 2" to 48" edge length . What thickness of material are you using? So far I have had no problems in any of the applications. What size jig did you get?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

By the way, I posted this same review on another site after I posted here and I was beat up about the head and shoulders accused of trying to market the tool.

Let me say to you what I said to them, I own one (now also the 1/4" which I am using for shelf pins in cabinets), I use it, and I very much like it so as an alternative to others out there felt you and others should know about it.

However, that being said, I would love to know how it got on a third site which I am not a member, said at the bottom of that sites web page got from an RSS feed or something, anyway.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Update to the project and uses for the Joint-Genie. As I did not have a shelf pin drilling jig I got the 1/4 inch Joint-Genie bar and am using it to drill the shelf pin holes before assembling the cabinet which will rest on the top of the desk. Putting two shelves in the cabinet and as I am making two desks, therefore two cabinets.

I got the idea from here Jig (half way down the page) after looking at different shelf pin jigs.

I have taken a square and drew lines across the face of the sides of the cabinet before the cabinet is assembled and align the end of the tool to that line then drill one hole. Put a dowel in as an index pin and to hold the tool, then drill the rest of the adjustment holes for that shelf.

Perfect spacing from the edge of the sides and perfect spacing of the holes vertically. Takes about five minutes to do all of the holes where before, measure mark center punch, then drill, this is much faster.

Had to put the desk project to one side, ran out of Cherry and waiting for my new load to come in so I can complete the 2 of them. As soon as I get further along I'll post some pictures.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally got my supply of Cherry in and here are the shots that I promised to put up showing how I used the ¼" Joint Genie to drill shelf pin holes.

I added a spacer to each bolts (1/4" drill stops that I had) because I wanted to push the face spacer tabs out so I could get the holes in about 1 ½" from the edges of the case sides. I then drew a center line across the case sides of the cabinet and made sure that they were measured from matching ends of the case sides.










Lined up the end of the drilling bar to the line, held it tight by hand and drilled the first hole. Put a 1/4" dowel in the first hole and drilled the rest of them by indexing the bar off that first hole that had the dowel in it.










All of the holes on both case sides took no more than five minutes to drill and they were perfectly spaced and all the same distance from the edge.










I'm just putting the desks top cabinet case together and when I get it together I'll put up more pictures.


----------

